
FinderJS: browse hierarchical data in columns, similar to OS X's Finder - mynameistechno
http://mynameistechno.github.io/finderjs/
======
duncanawoods
This looks nicely done.

I tried an interface like this in a recent app. In my minds eye it was going
to be an amazingly effective way to work with a hierarchy. In reality it
sucked because it only works well with specific shapes of trees: shallow with
many children at each node. In my case, I often had narrow trees with single
child nodes, so it just became an inverted L wasting a huge amount of screen
space:

    
    
        - - - -
        -
        -

